# How to overcome fear



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

You just have to come to terms with the fact that you're probly gonna eat it...

But honestly I'm in the same boat as you. Not so much hurting myself, but the medical bills that might come with it. Seen my father get buried under medical debt and it's not pretty.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

what seems to work sometimes but is hard to do is land a sick trick that im confident with and get an adrenaline rush and go crazy.

also medical stuff is expensive!! i broke my thumb last year and felt bad at what my parents had to pay WITH insurance. iv decided that this year any broken fingers will simply be ignored and taped.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Be confident, and loose. When in doubt go a little faster.
Visualize yourself doing whatever slowly in your head(approach, take off, maneuver, landing) and most importantly know your limits!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

The fear will never go away completely, but it does become a more comfortable fear the more you get used to certain features.

The best thing you can do is make sure you master the tricks you're trying to learn on smaller, un-scary features first, then take the same trick to larger features that scare you only when the trick has become second nature to execute.

Doing this usually means it's still scary, but having the trick 100% committed to your muscle memory means you should still be able to pull it off first try and that immediately starts lowering the amount of fear you feel the next time you hit the same feature.

It's all about getting that muscle memory dialled in so your body automatically goes through the motions even if you're scared.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

thx. right now im working on spinning onto rails like 270s. its pretty freaky. im sure i can do it because iv always been told i can spin really fast and i spin out of rails fast so it really shouldn't be too hard


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice gotta love the feeling of learning a trick:thumbsup: Have fun


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Can you 270 onto bigger downhill sloping boxes? If you can it should literally be the same execution technique that you already know.

If not, make sure you go back and master that first. If you can 270 onto a downhill box, 270 onto a rail should literally take you a day or less to learn.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fear held me back last season no question. My mate progressed more than me because he just didn't give a fuck, would hit anything and everything without hesitation.

On the flip side he landed on his head and was air lifted to the hospital bein a helmet away from death, I wasn't.

Next season I'm hoping the fact that im pissed hes pulling off stuff i'm still not comfortable with motivates me to get over the fear.. I'll be putting much more time in the park than him!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Just going to put it out there: Riding with no fear is just as stupid as letting fear stop you from progressing.

Fear is healthy and good and if you're a good park rider you'll use it to analyse each situation and find a way to limit your risk without stopping your progression.

Progressing in park is a balance between not caring and not taking stupid risks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Two pieces of advice that I think work.

1. Always scare yourself snowboarding at least once a day it's how you progress as a rider.

2. People that are afraid they're going to get hurt, tend to be the ones that get hurt because they're afraid they're going to get hurt/can't do this so they bail.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

yea, it seems that i ride much better and do new things when im being filmed.(i can do some sick stuff on the box and spinning out but my spinning on suck). i feel fear when i ride being filmed but i also have pressure to look good. i think im going to tell my friends to pressure me more into doing things that arnt crazy but good progression.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, Travis Pastrana came up with a formula for risk vs. Reward

It is based on 100 points. The Equation is the following:


fun +/- money, + reward, - risk.


Lets break that down


The move you want to do... How fun is it? Is it lame or is it pretty steezy? come up with a number. 

Now

Are you being paid for it? no? Continue onto equation

Wahts the reward? Ego Boost? Bragging rights? + points based upon the reward of successful completion.

Now subtract the risk. How badly can you get fucked up by doing this trick? Are you going to scorpion with your face planting into the rail 20 feet in the air? 



Once you have this number, its up to you decide, but this is what i think

if its above 80... no questions, do it.

If its above 60, think about it.

if its above 40... The risk is high, but still can be pulled off for self pride.

Below 15... The Risk doesnt meet the reward.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure if you have the means, but the sport has progressed so much with training tools. If you can, hit woodward. Foam pits, training tools, trampoline with spotting belts etc. Give you air awareness and the ability to feel the trick out while greatly minimizing the potential for a hospital visit. For rails, build a box out of wood and carpet top and get used to spinning onto and locking on to the 'rail.' Of course doing it down a 15 step is going to be different but knowing the movements and balance points will make it easier.


----------



## Potent (Dec 10, 2012)

This^^^ you wouldn't practice your first backflip on concrete would you?

Go find a foam pit or an air bag to spin/flip into. You could progress your skill as a rider more in one session on an air bag jump than riding a whole season eating shit off jumps in the park. You need to train muscle memory correctly, you need to train in a safe environment thus eliminating fear. 

Don't have access to an air bag, you may just have to accept the fact that you will need to progress by starting small and working your way up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

there are drugs...benzo, alcohol, beta blockers....not recommended though

hypnosis, imagery

a cute nakid gal standing at the end of the rail...screaming "Dooo it"....highly recommended


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> a cute nakid gal standing at the end of the rail...screaming "Dooo it"....highly recommended


hahaha nicee. and also in a few weeks, my hill is getting an airbag for a few days!!! they better throw it on like a 60 foot kicker tho or it will be kinda lame!


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

a 60 ft kicker? 

Highly unlikely.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

conspiracy said:


> often i go and i don't fully commit and bail and it is really annoying.


So you bail often but how often of those times do you *really* eat shit? How many of those bails (that you're so afraid of) have sidelined you for a day or a week, a month, a season?

I'll guess a few, two, one, zero, respectively.

So you know you're going to bail. You know that 99% of the time you're not going to get broke off, and it's barely even going to stop you from lining up a second attempt. Hell, 95% of the time when you bail it probably doesn't even hurt, or at least it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as you imagined that it might.

See where I'm going with this? You gotta square your fear with what you know from experience. Odds are exceedingly in your favor that you're not going to get wrecked, and that it's barely going to slow you down.

I still get those butterflies but they almost always go away as soon as I land even one moderately difficult trick, so I always try to take a lap in the park early in the day, just to get it out of the way. It's like getting the first "hit" out of the way when I used to play rugby, you get that out of the way and adrenaline takes over a bit, you get pumped because you just landed it even if it's something you've landed a dozen times before, and you also remember "Hey, this shit is not as hard or anywhere near as scary as I'm setting myself up for."

Also here's another progression tip: if you're going for a bigger/gnarlier trick, downsize the feature to something you're 100% comfortable on, if you're going for a bigger/gnarlier feature, downsize the trick to something you can stomp 100% of the time.

If it's your first time trying to get that 270 don't do it on the double-kink. Do it on the flat box. When you're stomping that on the regs, take it to a bigger feature. If it's your first time on the double-kink, do a 50/50, etc.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

david_z said:


> So you bail often but how often of those times do you *really* eat shit? How many of those bails (that you're so afraid of) have sidelined you for a day or a week, a month, a season?
> 
> I'll guess a few, two, one, zero, respectively.
> 
> ...



^^^ QFT 

Progress you're way up, not eat shit and take the ski patrol sled down.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Two pieces of advice that I think work.
> 
> 1. Always scare yourself snowboarding at least once a day it's how you progress as a rider.
> 
> 2. People that are afraid they're going to get hurt, tend to be the ones that get hurt because they're afraid they're going to get hurt/can't do this so they bail.


Yeah, my comment isn't so much park related, but I tell my GF and all my buddies that get into riding to learn to live with falling because it's part of snowboarding. I wipeout everyday in the offpiste...

If you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough in my books. Then you're just a tourist.

Best thing to do when you fall, laugh at yourself.

Also, if I'm about to plunge off something that gets my heart rate up, I'll take a few deep breaths to oxygenate my blood. Calms me down and sets me up for the run/jump/chute/whatever.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, my comment isn't so much park related, but I tell my GF and all my buddies that get into riding to learn to live with falling because it's part of snowboarding. I wipeout everyday in the offpiste...
> 
> If you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough in my books. Then you're just a tourist.
> 
> ...


I have to sit there and stare at my drop and plan it and plan it and think about it. Then once i have psyched my self up, I push my self off and commit to it. But what do I do? Wipe out and get stuck haha. So I regain my self, brush all of the powder out of my jacket, get out of there and come back for round two!


----------



## Bear5001 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Progression*

There are a lot of park riders out there that are trying things they are not yet ready for. The easy way to make sure your ready is by designing a progression to get to your desired trick. Generally the more scary a trick seems, the less ready you are for it... Some people may disagree and say that anything is really really scary at first, and while this is party true, here are some sample progressions after ATML:

First be sure to know ATML (or get wrecked)
Approach: Coming straight or from the side? Flatbased? On edge? which edge? knees bent?

Takeoff:Jumping? off both feet? off nose? off tail? off toes or heels or flatbase? riding on? 

Maneuver:suck your legs up (almost always true), spin? with shoulders? or with scissoring feet? where are you looking? grab? 

Landing: where are you looking to spot your landing? extend your legs to meet the ground, then absorb with ankles, knees, hips

Here are some progressions, basically try to break each trick into its most basic parts, make sure to master each one individually, then combine them. This will reduce chance of injury, and make you a better rider for it

Backflip (i include this because many people will say there is no progression and you have to just go for it)
1:Without the board
a) Trampoline? Or foam pit if you live near one, there's one in PDX for about $10
b) off a cornice into powder, still without the board into pow
c) into a pool/river
2: A jump you build into fresh snow, much less scary, and less risky
3: Try in the park when you know you can land it (you will know)

270 on (shin guards not a bad idea for any rail riding) 
1: Get comfortable with 360's on small jumps and just jumping off flatground and doing a 360 (yes 180's first, all 4 of them) no rails/boxes yet
2:make sure to be extremely comfortable with boardslide/frontboard just by pivoting while on the box or jumping 90 on
3: 180 on then maybe 180 on 180 off
4: trying on a almost in ground flatbox with no gap to get on
5: very slowly build to bigger and bigger features

If you follow a progression each step is small, so it is never really really scary, because you have a greater chance of landing it, and the risk is minimized. Having said that, best of luck in the park!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So I regain my self, brush all of the powder out of my jacket, get out of there and come back for round two!


:thumbsup::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

Yeah there's a little rock band at Lake Louise I keep hitting on my way to a favorite powder stash. I usually pause on top and then take the flying leap!  First couple times I landed funny and ate it, but dusted off and came back and it felt great when I finally did it!!!

'course then I got cocky and tried it up higher on the band, fell about 10 feet and just about landed on a rocky outcrop. I had that oh shit moment on the way down. Surprised I didn't need to change my drawers. :dizzy:


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

tlake2568 said:


> a 60 ft kicker?
> 
> Highly unlikely.


sadly probably. we get 4 main jumps at our park and i know some of the park crew though, we have three 50-60 footers and one 70 footer. apparently one year they made a 80 footer and it was insane...


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

right now, i have stitches in my knee  on Sunday my friend ran into me on an ice day trying to stop right b4 me to scare me... well... he failed. anyway i went back out last night and 1st run thru the park, i destroy my ribs on an over sized handrail. really not fun. i ended up mainly just filming for the rest of the night


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Bear5001 said:


> There are a lot of park riders out there that are trying things they are not yet ready for. The easy way to make sure your ready is by designing a progression to get to your desired trick. Generally the more scary a trick seems, the less ready you are for it... Some people may disagree and say that anything is really really scary at first, and while this is party true, here are some sample progressions after ATML:
> 
> First be sure to know ATML (or get wrecked)
> Approach: Coming straight or from the side? Flatbased? On edge? which edge? knees bent?
> ...


hmm thanks! i can do all the stuff for both the tricks. other than the backflip with board on which i need to do. anyway i think shin guards would really help and now that i think of it, im always scared of landing on my shins on the edge because i tried 270 on a rail and it burnt like crazy!! also i think my friend just got a free box from a nearby skihill that was junk and they had only the top four inches so i can practice on that :3


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

*Man Up*

What helps me? My pride. I tell myself I'd rather eat fucking shit than look like a pussy. I'd rather hurt myself, than go home disappointed that I didn't give myself that chance to do something. Its about will power, either you have it or you don't. Which person are you going to be? 

What also helps is learning how to fall. I've ridden Longboards down steep streets going 25+ mph and fallin, BMX, dirt bikes, martial arts of varieties, and team sports for 15+ years including foot ball, and I've never broken a bone. I know how to fall and transfer my weight. Knowing how to do this will greatly boost your confidence to try things that will make you fall, as you know how to get out of it. Having that security in the back of your mind will help you break mental blocks. Find your mental security.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

One of the reasons for fear is not knowing _how much_ of a repurcussion there is for crashing and burning. Will you be in traction for the rest of your life? Paralyzed? Or just embarrassed?

I've found that most of the time, the consequences are much lower than what you'd think from watching a bail. Mind you, that's downhilling or jumps. As soon as metal or wooden features are involved, that can change.

The easiest way for me is to incrementally increase the risk, so you desensitize yourself to a level of risk before upping your game. How you do that depends on what you're doing.

50-50's on a feature are relatively safe. boardslides, not so much. If I ever get to the point of wanting to do boardslides, I'm going to initally armour up like a motocross rider, including face protection, and I don't give a damn if I look like a dork. I'd rather look silly than end up having dinner through a straw for a couple of months.


----------



## rwspear (Mar 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Best thing to do when you fall, laugh at yourself.


Assuming you're able to breathe, this


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

My best friend said something a long time ago when I was staring down at a big drop. Still use this whenver I need to.

"In the words of Jackie Chan - No think just go!"

The longer you sit and think, the less likely you will actually do it and the more likely you will second guess and bail. I have never hurt myself doing something I fully committed to, I have nearly crippled myself 30+ times bailing on shit because I second guessed myself.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> My best friend said something a long time ago when I was staring down at a big drop. Still use this whenver I need to.
> 
> "In the words of Jackie Chan - No think just go!"
> 
> The longer you sit and think, the less likely you will actually do it and the more likely you will second guess and bail. I have never hurt myself doing something I fully committed to, I have nearly crippled myself 30+ times bailing on shit because I second guessed myself.


lol reminds me of The Last Samurai: "Too many mind"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

conspiracy said:


> sadly probably. we get 4 main jumps at our park and i know some of the park crew though, we have three 50-60 footers and one 70 footer. apparently one year they made a 80 footer and it was insane...



Unless your at a prime resort with a pro jump line, I doubt it. That 80' was probably 50'... Post a picture of your 50-70' jumps. Probably max 40-50'. When you see an 80' jump, there is no mistaking it....


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't park ride, but with steeps and moguls and speed, something that works for me is to focus "big" and "far", as in overall mountain vs. very small, as in what is right in front of me. "This steep is only from here to there, these moguls are tiny compared to whole hill", "this speed is nothing compared to driving a car", etc. I don't remember when or why I started doing this, but it's a trick I'm conscious of and use now, and it works for my psyche. Of course, the mountain sometimes delivers a reality check... :dizzy:


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

rwspear said:


> Assuming you're able to breathe, this


yes its wonderful when you slam your chest on rails and start choking -.-


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> yes its wonderful when you...and start choking -.-


Yeah that's what she said:thumbsup:


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my biggest problem, the reason I never get better.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

EatMyTracers said:


> This is my biggest problem, the reason I never get better.


what exactly are you choking on....with?


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Donutz said:


> One of the reasons for fear is not knowing _how much_ of a repurcussion there is for crashing and burning. Will you be in traction for the rest of your life? Paralyzed? Or just embarrassed?
> 
> I've found that most of the time, the consequences are much lower than what you'd think from watching a bail. Mind you, that's downhilling or jumps. As soon as metal or wooden features are involved, that can change.
> 
> ...


Cant imagine boardsliding without padded shorts.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

im pretty happy. today i threw a bunch of 270s onto a culvert  some of em were really nice and clean too


----------

